# Name this plant - Martian? (moses in a cradle)



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone know what this plant is called? It is so odd looking, I call it the "Martian Plant". The leaves are green on the top and purple underneath. The tiny white flowers stick out of small, flat, "cups" that are the same as the leaves. Any ideas?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

is this a houseplant? it looks kind of tropical.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Are you telling me there is an image attached to the OP that I can't see?


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, a houseplant, probably tropical. Sorry about the picture, I didn't follow the given instructions because I could not find a button called "manage attachments". I'm using a web hosting service.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like 'moses in a cradle'.


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

try this http://img232.exs.cx/img232/9083/480x360martianplant28ro.jpg


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

That's it!!!! I've been wondering for years, got the answer here in about 2 hours. Thanks Cyngbaeld


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You are welcome.


----------

